# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Ποτε αλλαξε DNS ο ΟΤΕ

## pasific

Παρατηρησα σημερα στο μοντεμ μου οτι ο οτε εχει αλλαξη τον dns απο 195.170.2.2 σε 212.205.212.205 συμβαινει μονο σε μενα?
στο μοντεμ μου γραφει primary ton 212.205.212.205 και secondary 195.170.0.1




C:\Users\home>tracert 212.205.212.205

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ote-dns.otenet.gr [212.205.212.205]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mikrotik.pasific.cywn [x.x.x.x]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms x.x.x.x
3 103 ms 98 ms 101 ms 80.106.108.44
4 128 ms 103 ms 100 ms 79.128.245.41
5 144 ms 101 ms 103 ms ote-dns.otenet.gr [212.205.212.205]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Users\home>tracert 195.170.2.2

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: dns2.otenet.gr [195.170.2.2]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mikrotik.pasific.cywn [x.x.x.x]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms x.x.x.x
3 46 ms 98 ms 101 ms 80.106.108.44
4 53 ms 87 ms 112 ms 79.128.245.45
5 63 ms 99 ms 99 ms nyma-crsa-nyma7609b-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.226.97]
6 44 ms 88 ms 111 ms dmeg7609a-nyma-crsa-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.226.90]
7 115 ms 133 ms 132 ms 79.128.251.2
8 135 ms 103 ms 91 ms dns2.otenet.gr [195.170.2.2]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
απο ping παντως πεταει ε. ::

----------


## mickof

Ευχαριστώ pasific! καλά που το παρατήρησες γιατί τον χρησιμοποιούσα, είναι ο ποιό γρήγορος σε απόκριση DNS Server που έχω βρεί μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## pasific

Σε εσένα σε μένα αστα

----------


## ydin

Για πιο γρήγορα ping ζητηστε αλλαγη προφιλ σε fastpath. ισως πεσει ελαφρως η γραμμη. επίσης βγάλτε τον dns του ote και βαλτε Google η opendns. πιο γρήγοροι ειναι... 

Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## spyros_28

C:\Users\Spyros>ping 212.205.212.205

Pinging 212.205.212.205 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 212.205.212.205: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 212.205.212.205: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 212.205.212.205: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 212.205.212.205: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60

Ping statistics for 212.205.212.205:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 6ms, Average = 5ms

C:\Users\Spyros>tracert 212.205.212.205

Tracing route to ote-dns.otenet.gr [212.205.212.205]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.firehawk.awmn [10.2.147.1]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms homewifi.firehawk.awmn [10.2.147.11]
3 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms 80.106.108.44
4 5 ms 5 ms 5 ms 79.128.245.41
5 5 ms 5 ms 5 ms ote-dns.otenet.gr [212.205.212.205]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Spyros>tracert 195.170.2.2

Tracing route to dns2.otenet.gr [195.170.2.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.firehawk.awmn [10.2.147.1]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms homewifi.firehawk.awmn [10.2.147.11]
3 14 ms 6 ms 5 ms 80.106.108.44
4 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms 79.128.245.45
5 9 ms 7 ms 7 ms nyma-crsb-nyma7609b-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.226.137]
6 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms dmeg7609a-nyma-crsb-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.226.130]
7 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms 79.128.251.2
8 6 ms 8 ms 6 ms dns2.otenet.gr [195.170.2.2]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Spyros>tracert 195.170.0.1

Tracing route to dns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.firehawk.awmn [10.2.147.1]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms homewifi.firehawk.awmn [10.2.147.11]
3 8 ms 7 ms 14 ms 80.106.108.44
4 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms 79.128.245.41
5 8 ms 9 ms 9 ms nyma-crsa-nyma7609a-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.226.9]
6 9 ms 7 ms 7 ms athe-crsa-nyma-crsa-5.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.224.49]
7 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms athe6513k1-athe-crsa.backbone.otenet.net [79.128
.227.74]
8 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms dns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.1]

Trace complete.

Από ότι φαίνεται πάντως εμένα πάει καλύτερα με 3 λιγότερα hops. Μία χαρά είναι.  ::

----------


## pasific

αλλαξε και ο dns2 του οτε σε πεντε hop και αυτος εμεινε ο dns1 σε 8 hop
Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7601]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\home>tracert 195.170.2.2

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: dns2.otenet.gr [195.170.2.2]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mikrotik.pasific.cywn [10.215.255.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.215.255.3
3 43 ms 43 ms 44 ms 80.106.108.44
4 53 ms 43 ms 43 ms 79.128.245.45
5 43 ms 44 ms 43 ms dns2.otenet.gr [195.170.2.2]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------

